# Goat fitting question



## Montanagirl17 (May 5, 2021)

Hi. I have been trying to figure out how to get my show goat for 4h to look smooth after I shear him. I use a #10 blade with a 7 guard on Andis clippers. No matter how long and even I try to make the strokes though, he always ends up with big furrowed lines in his fur. Any tips, tricks or ideas would be greatly appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm sure someone on here can give you an answer.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

What breed of goat? Dairy breeds are normally just done with a #10 blade, no guard. I think it’s the guard that makes them shave job look like a mouse chewed his coat. It still happens a little bit with just the blade so do it a week or two before show.


----------



## Montanagirl17 (May 5, 2021)

Ranger1 said:


> What breed of goat? Dairy breeds are normally just done with a #10 blade, no guard. I think it’s the guard that makes them shave job look like a mouse chewed his coat. It still happens a little bit with just the blade so do it a week or two before show.


 It's a Boer market wether. I've tried with just the #10 blade without the guard as well and it was still pretty bad I'll try that. Thanks!


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Montanagirl17 said:


> It's a Boer market wether. I've tried with just the #10 blade without the guard as well and it was still pretty bad I'll try that. Thanks!


What type of clipper are you using? If it’s bad even without the guard, your blades probably need sharpened.


----------



## Montanagirl17 (May 5, 2021)

I'm using a brand new Andis AGC super speed clippers. The blades are brand new as well.


----------



## CottonwoodBoerGoats (Jun 7, 2020)

This happens to me all the time! For a boer wether I would recommend not using a guard and just using the 10. Make sure he is clean, and by clean I mean using dawn dish detergent to strip the oils out of his hair (Don’t do that often because it’s not great for the hide when done frequently) and be prepared to be clipping for a long time! Play around with the angle the blade is at (sorry if this doesn’t make sense) if there are still lines just clip back over it until smooth. But generally when my blades make lines I just need to adjust the angle and then it’s smooth! Ps are you using blade oil/coolant? That helps too! The clean goat part is important because the oils build surprisingly fast on the blades. And I personally wouldn’t use any other dish soap off brand on my goats because dawn is so gentle (weaver degreasing shampoo may work too but it’s pretty expensive by comparison. Let me know if I need to clarify more😆 I’m basically rambling on my keyboard! Hope this helps!


----------

